# Correct Pedals for a 1921-1922 Iver Johnson



## MOTOmike (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola,
I recently posted this question in the "General" section.... but thought I would move it here, since I now have some new information....

I recently bought my 1st IJ bike. An original paint truss bridge with serial number (on the seat stay) of 370792. Based on looking at other CABE posts, I'm guessing this bike was built around 1921-1922.   The front hub is an IJ hub; the rear hub is a Morrow. Rims are wood.

This bike came to me with two different pedals. One pedal is an older WALD, the other pedal (see photos below) has "GERMANY" stamped on the end that screws into the crank arm (which I did not see before I removed the pedal).  In my previous post, Scrubbinrims indicated that IJ bikes of this vintage would have used Persons pedals.  So I have two incorrect pedals for my bike.  Does anyone have a photo(s) showing what the Persons pedals would have looked like for my IJ so I can look for the correct pedals?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Mike,

I cannot say for certain if IJ used Persons pedals in 1921-22...I do not have this particular catalogue and do not follow IJ that early.
That said, it is highly possible and has been my experience that Persons were used and both companies happen to be in Massachusetts.
I thought the German stamped pedal was Persons as there are types that look like that, but this genre of bicycles is far from my specialty to be much help.

Chris


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 26, 2013)

The 1916 catalog just says motorcycle pattern,
but they have a point sticking up in the middle


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 26, 2013)

The closest catalog I have to that year is 1928 and it just says "Star Rubber" for the pedals on the truss frame model.  You might try asking Bill Smith, the resident IJ expert over on the Wheelmen.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2013)

Star is a Torrington pedal.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 26, 2013)

*Correct early 1920's Iver Johnson Pedals*

I sent Bill Smith an e-mail.  I am awaiting his reply.
Mike


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a 1914 catalogue and it says Star Rubber.
  I just noticed in the Catalogue it speaks of the Mobicycle being new and distinctive model. Does that mean the Mobicycle came out in 1915? Post pics of the bike msreust.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm, check what it says (Star combination; Star rat trap) for the pedals on a Heavy service which is a Truss framed bike.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 27, 2013)

*Info from Bill Smith*

Bill Smith was kind enough to write me back with the following information.  My questions to Bill are below his responses.  (I also added a few photos but the bike is still in pieces). 

Hi Mike,

Your bike is indeed a 1921 model 2188.

1. Pedals should be No.1 or No. 6 Torrington.

2. Saddle is correct.

3. No drop stand. Only a "ruby refractor lens on rear" (wording straight from the catalog)

4. Lighting should be a "No. 27 Delta Electric, 1 1/2 volt with battery box" (wording straight from the catalog)

Hope this helps.

Bill


Questions I sent to Bill Smith
Subject: Iver Johnson, Truss Bridge Bike Questions 

Hi Bill,

About a week and a half ago I bought my 1st Iver Johnson bike.  The bike is a truss bridge bike with a serial number of 370792.  I am a member of the CABE, so that is how I got your name.  I had several responses to a question I posted on the CABE saying.... "contact Bill Smith of the Wheelmen".  This bike has nice original black paint with faint pinstriping and the Iver Johnson name on the down tube.  It has a Morrow rear hub and a Iver Johnson front hub.  My bike has a "snowflake" chainring.  The rims are wood.  Based on old posts on the CABE, I have estimated my bike was built in 1921 or 1922.   I have a few questions for you if you would be so kind and have the time to respond.  I saw one of your older posts about the head badges to help date the bike.  My head badge does have the words REG US PAT OFF ... at the bottom, therefore my bike should be 1921 or newer.  It looks as though my head badge has a gold-colored tone to it.

1.  My bike came with mismatched pedals.  One was an older WALD.  the other pedal was a pedal that has the word "GERMANY" on the end closest to the crank arm (see 1st 3 photos).  Can you tell me brand of pedals my bike should have?  Better yet, would you be able to provide a photo(s) of the correct pedals.  I'll need to start searching for one pair.

2.  My bike came with an older Troxel seat.  Did Iver Johnson use Troxel saddles when my bike was built?  (see 4th photo)

3.  A dropstand was installed on my bike.  But, there was no dropstand clip installed.  Is it possible my Iver Johnson was built without a drop stand?  At the rear of the rear fender, there is a single hole for a faceted, red glass reflector (about 1 1/2 to 1 5/8" in diameter).

4.  Just for something different, I thought it would be interesting to install a kerosene, carbide, acetylene bike headlamp.  Do you have any information, or know of a website that would show what headlamps were being produced around the time my bike was manufactured?  

I hope I am not overloading you with questions.  

Mike

Now I need to find some Torrington No. 1 or 6 pedals.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 27, 2013)

you need these pedals.and they are expensive if you can find them or  your lucky enough to find them on a bike.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 27, 2013)

*Torrington Pedals*



dave the wave said:


> you need these pedals.and they are expensive if you can find them or  your lucky enough to find them on a bike.




Are the pedals in the photo the Torrington 6's I need?  What would a pair of these go for? .....and why are they so hard to find?

Mike


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 27, 2013)

they came on the early bicycles circa 1913-1920.they cost around $150-$250 depending on condition.


----------

